# Just watch the video



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.bangedup.com/bu_posts/AEROBICsWITHORCA1.wmv


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

That was absolutely disgusting and every copy of that video should be deleted and you sir should be beaten unmercifully for showing us that.

Additionally you Owe me $2.50 for my microwave pizza i just made and puked up as I was eating at the start of this video.

Scott c:

P.S. I'm surprised her legs didn't break during the jumping jacks. :twisted:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

That was abosuletly GROSS! I wanna throw up my turkey dinner now.


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

I have no idea why she was filming herself. I would normally say I feel bad for her, but I am not too sure if I do.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

You know your a little heavy when your ass-crack starts just below your chest. 

Great googlie mooglie! :shock:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Now I feel sick, thats repulsive :/ ... Is there one where she does sit-ups too? A few more decades and she might have a toned body.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

my thoughts on the subject :uc:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SAPD @ Thu Nov 25 said:


> P.S. I'm surprised her legs didn't break during the jumping jacks. :twisted:


Must've been a concrete floor since she didn't fall through. She looks like some of the ladies I've helped lift on calls to "Assist the Ambulance crew" with.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah this woman is like a twinkie away from needing the FD to cut open the wall on her living room and get a forklift and a pallet to take her out of the house. :roll: 

Scott c:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I think she is getting ready for the 78th RTT. :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

j809 @ Fri 26 Nov said:


> I think she is getting ready for the 78th RTT. :lol:


Well the 78th should be goin in in like 10 years right soooo there might be a chance she could be ready by then. Just think with all that weight she doesn't have to go to the gym to weightlift 

Scott c:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

She is in better shape them some recruits on graduation day from the MCJTC MPOC Academys


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Just think she's probably collecting SSI checks and Disability. Being obese is the new veterans plan. :x *


----------



## DOD6826 (Nov 17, 2004)

I sat there looking and said OH MY GOD and then looked at my lunch and threw it in the trash :321: thanks a lot you owe me $7.95 for lunch


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Nice. I only aspire to be that active.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

SOT: From now on please stick with weapons related postings. That had to be one of the most disturbing things that I have ever seen.


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Considering some of the other things I have seen on banged.com SOT was being kind :lol:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Much better


----------

